# I'm okay now.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of you might recall that I had a crappy day yesterday. Well, it wasn't so much the actual day, as it was the people that I have to share this planet with.

Anyways, today I decided to go on a motorcycle ride. Just decided to do it. I've been riding cycles since age 8 or so. Got my m/c endorsement at age 15 1/2. Been riding dirt and street for a very long time. I've had so many bikes over the years, that there's no way that I could make a list of them.

For those of you that have ridden, or currently own a bike, I'm sure that you know the mystical powers of healing that they possess. I'm not a religious man, never have been, nor do I ever think I will be. When I feel it's time for some spiritual healing, or some soul searching or cleansing, I jump on my bike. There's nothing quite like straddling a machine on two wheels, that comes close to, or surpasses the power and weight ratio of a Formula 1 race car. Riding a cycle is about as close as you can come to flying w/o getting in a plane.

Today, the weather was nothing short of fantastic. No breeze, mid to high 70's and the trees were in the Fall Mode of color change. There were plenty of other bikes on the road and they all seemed to be in good spirits. Seemed like my left hand was off the bars waving at other bikers, more than it was on the bars. With each and every mile accumulated, my spirits rose, my mind clearing, my senses were in over-drive, and the world was once again, a good place to be, if only momentarily. I could feel myself relaxing and self-healing. I swear, I dropped my core age at last 20 years today.

For those of you that have never been on a m/c, you don't know what you're missing. For those of you that have never approached 100+ mph on a m/c, you haven't felt a real adrenaline rush.....that lasted for as long as your right wrist said so.

So......for the price of some gas and a cheap lunch, I have healed myself........*AGAIN*. No shrink, no meds, no sitting in a confessional, and no stay at an over-priced resort. I once again, have restored my belief in my fellow citizens and have forgiven them their sins. I'm hoping that it will last at least until my next bike ride. :smt033


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper I certainly understand and can relate to what you say about the uplifting power of a good ride on a motorcycle. I love em too. But if you want to feel a sense of peace that does not depend upon the weather, traffic, or other peoples actions, I'd suggest you get to know my friend and personal savior, Jesus. With Him in your life you can feel good on your worst days. Seriously. PM me and I'll send you a copy of the New Testament to get you started on your journey. 

philco


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm glad that you feel better.
I know how lovely the world can seem, when you're riding through it on a bike. Been there, done that...
Can't do it any more: Too old, so too-slow reaction times defeat me.
But I'm happy to read that you can.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I get similar feelings when I take a ride in my personal driving machine (term used to differentiate from my pickup truck) to some of the fine two lane roads in my neck of the woods. We're located about three miles from the beginning of the Blue Ridge Mountains and the drives in this area can be VERY therapeutic. Add to that my sheer love of driving a fine machine (which currently is my 2003 Acura TL w/manual transmission of course).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I get similar feelings when I take a ride in my personal driving machine (term used to differentiate from my pickup truck) to some of the fine two lane roads in my neck of the woods. We're located about three miles from the beginning of the Blue Ridge Mountains and the drives in this area can be VERY therapeutic. Add to that my sheer love of driving a fine machine (which currently is my 2003 Acura TL w/manual transmission of course).


As a general rule, I like to drive, so I know what you mean. But, when you _drive_, you're missing about 75% of what is really going on around you. When you _"ride"_, you get the full effect of being in the elements and receive the full 100%.

But, at the same time, that's not always a good thing though. I've ridden in driving rain, unexpected snow, hail storms, temps as high as 118 degrees, and winds so strong, that you literally had to pull off he road, seek some cover, and wait it out.

Days like yesterday, make up for all the bad days of riding of the past. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> As a general rule...when you _drive_, you're missing about 75% of what is really going on around you. When you _"ride"_, you get the full effect of being in the elements and receive the full 100%...


Ah, yes...
The "bugs in the teeth" effect.
I remember it well!

(Only wimps and wusses use windshields on their bikes.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> As a general rule, I like to drive, so I know what you mean. But, when you _drive_, you're missing about 75% of what is really going on around you. When you _"ride"_, you get the full effect of being in the elements and receive the full 100%.
> 
> But, at the same time, that's not always a good thing though. I've ridden in driving rain, unexpected snow, hail storms, temps as high as 118 degrees, and winds so strong, that you literally had to pull off he road, seek some cover, and wait it out.
> 
> Days like yesterday, make up for all the bad days of riding of the past. :smt023


Oops... big mistake here;

"which currently is my 2003 Acura TL w/manual transmission of course"

should have been written;

"which currently is my *2004 *Acura TL w/manual transmission of course"

Big difference between the 2003 and 2004 Acura aside from the fact that manual transmissions were not offered in the 2003 models. And that is an absolute requirement in my personal driving machines. Must have a manual transmission or it doesn't get bought by me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, yes...
> The "bugs in the teeth" effect.
> I remember it well!
> 
> (Only wimps and wusses use windshields on their bikes.)


Okay, truth be told, my bike (2003 BMW R1150RT) has a windshield. Matter-of-fact, the stock (OEM) windshield wasn't quite tall or wide enough, so I bought a very high-quality, after-market windshield for it, shortly after buying the bike. My bike is equipped with an electric mechanism that raises or lowers the windshield at the touch of a button.

Years ago, when I was much younger, it didn't bother me in the least, getting hit in the face by a large bug that had the same impact capability of a .22LR round. But, as the years have passed by and as I age, those bugs are no longer welcome. I swear, I've seen bugs coming at me that were still at least 100 yds. away. When they are that large, I do what I need to do, to avoid hitting them.

And......no matter how silly or quaint it may look, I don't like bugs in my teeth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oops... big mistake here;
> 
> "which currently is my 2003 Acura TL w/manual transmission of course"
> 
> ...


Cars or trucks, it shocks me the amount of people (male / female) that have never used a stick shift, or know how to use one. Even Corvettes pretty much have forgone the stick for an auto tranny.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Them imitation horses are okay I guess but they can't go the places a real horse can and see nature up close and personal. The getting away from the Bravo Sierra is what does it good for you


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Cars or trucks, it shocks me the amount of people (male / female) that have never used a stick shift, or know how to use one. Even Corvettes pretty much have forgone the stick for an auto tranny.


I have taught many people over the years the proper operation of a manual transmission, how it works and how the clutch interacts with it. Providing the design was appropriate for the vehicle's weight and use, quality materials were used in its manufacture, and it was properly installed at the factory is no reason you can't exceed 200,000 and even 300,000 miles with a stock clutch... unless you live someplace like San Francisco. Proper use of the clutching components will not only extend clutch life, but also synchronizer and gear life as well. I have written reams about this subject on auto-enthusiast websites as well as teaching people in person.

Better not get too much into this, however, since this IS a gun website.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, truth be told, my bike (2003 BMW R1150RT) has a windshield...


Aw... That's OK-it is a BMW, after all.
And I am absolutely *green* with jealousy.



SouthernBoy said:


> ...Proper use of the clutching components will not only extend clutch life, but also synchronizer and gear life as well...


After 125,000 miles, I finally had the transmission of my Mitsubishi Montero rebuilt, and had the clutch replaced for the second time.
Its 4WD components remain untouched, however.
(I had the engine rebuilt, too, since I'd found a superlative mechanic and a really good machine shop.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Whoops. It's 136,500 miles. (I had to look.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This forum is messing up again. 

I had replied to Steve's reference a green color. I posted three paragraphs and it would not send. :smt076


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> This forum is messing up again.
> 
> I had replied to Steve's reference a green color. I posted three paragraphs and it would not send. :smt076


Uh oh. Is another bike ride in the works?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Aw... That's OK-it is a BMW, after all.
> And I am absolutely *green* with jealousy.
> 
> After 125,000 miles, I finally had the transmission of my Mitsubishi Montero rebuilt, and had the clutch replaced for the second time.
> ...


I have 101,500 miles on my '04 Acura TL with the original clutch. I am the original owner having purchased the car in July '04. Acura's, and therefore Honda's, are notorious for having transmission problems for both automatics and manuals. In the gen3 TL's with manual transmissions, years '04 thru '08, the problems revolve around the third gear set... specifically the synchrnizers. Apparently they were either made of softer brass or some other metal (don't know which or what), or perhaps the blocking rings were failing early. In any case, they were giving out very early in the car's life. I have never had any problems with mine because of my operational techniques. I always double clutch my downshifts, never hold my car on a hill with the clutch, never leave the transmission in gear with my foot on the clutch when stopped more than a very short moment, and I know how all of these components work in concert with one another. I fully expect my car's clutch to last the life of my time owning it.

Once again, I have gone off topic on a gun website but I suppose that's really not too bad. After all, this form is General Discussion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> Uh oh. Is another bike ride in the works?


Not for a few days at least. Weather here has become cold, windy (gusting at times 40-45 mph) and possible rain in the near future. Crazy how much weather can change in less than 24 hrs.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have 101,500 miles on my '04 Acura TL with the original clutch. I am the original owner having purchased the car in July '04. Acura's, and therefore Honda's, are notorious for having transmission problems for both automatics and manuals. In the gen3 TL's with manual transmissions, years '04 thru '08, the problems revolve around the third gear set... specifically the synchrnizers. Apparently they were either made of softer brass or some other metal (don't know which or what), or perhaps the blocking rings were failing early. In any case, they were giving out very early in the car's life. I have never had any problems with mine because of my operational techniques. I always double clutch my downshifts, never hold my car on a hill with the clutch, never leave the transmission in gear with my foot on the clutch when stopped more than a very short moment, and I know how all of these components work in concert with one another. I fully expect my car's clutch to last the life of my time owning it.
> 
> Once again, I have gone off topic on a gun website but I suppose that's really not too bad. After all, this form is General Discussion.


Exactly! I like firearms as much as the next guy, but there's only so much that you can cover.

It's nice from time to time, to "go off-topic" and bitch, moan, comment, talk, speak, think, mention, and discuss other things that make our day......or not. :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Exactly! I like firearms as much as the next guy, but there's only so much that you can cover.
> 
> It's nice from time to time, to "go off-topic" and bitch, moan, comment, talk, speak, think, mention, and discuss other things that make our day......or not. :mrgreen:


Yes it is. I try my darnedest to keep the bitching and moaning to a minimum because I really am a pretty happy person. Not a complainer and not pretentious, I much prefer good company with good folk.

You take care, my friend, and keep your bike's tank topped off for those days when the wind in your face is your salvation.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Philco said:


> paratrooper I certainly understand and can relate to what you say about the uplifting power of a good ride on a motorcycle. I love em too. But if you want to feel a sense of peace that does not depend upon the weather, traffic, or other peoples actions, I'd suggest you get to know my friend and personal savior, Jesus. With Him in your life you can feel good on your worst days. Seriously. PM me and I'll send you a copy of the New Testament to get you started on your journey.
> 
> philco


I didn't want to ignore your sincere and generous offer. But, at the same time, I have to be honest with you and myself. I've never been a religious person at any time in my life. There's just too many contradicting things in life that occur, that can't be explained, and why some superior being or entity would even allow to happen in the first place.

I don't want this to turn into a religion bashing post, so I will leave it at that. I'm okay in my skin and find "my religion" in other ways and in the company of other people. Good people abound and you can't help but take some stock in their way of thinking and the way they live their life.

I do thank-you for your concern and offer.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Some of you might recall that I had a crappy day yesterday. Well, it wasn't so much the actual day, as it was the people that I have to share this planet with. .......


Sorry to hear! Perhaps you should, 'steel yourself' though because I'm sorry to say that it's only going to get worse. In normally good times people are too often less than what they really should be. ('_Do unto others as you would have others do unto you_', and all that!) However, in these increasingly godless and increasingly difficult hard economic times I am positive human behavior is only going to become worse and worse. (I'm already seeing it on the Internet.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> Sorry to hear! Perhaps you should, 'steel yourself' though because I'm sorry to say that it's only going to get worse. In normally good times people are too often less than what they really should be. ('_Do unto others as you would have others do unto you_', and all that!) However, in these increasingly godless and increasingly difficult hard economic times I am positive human behavior is only going to become worse and worse. (I'm already seeing it on the Internet.)


You said nothing that I can take issue with.

Bottom line is.......The good times are over, and have been for a while. We're on a slippery slope and the end is no where in sight.

BTW.....I've posted here several times just on this issue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...The good times are over, and have been for a while...


As long as you are reasonably healthy, and you know how to avoid trouble moist of the time, the good times are _never_ over.

The country may be going to Hell in a handbasket, but if your attitude is well attended-to, you can always have a personal good time for as long as you live-or are permitted to live.
That's why the gods made BMW motorcycles. OK-OK-and windshields, too.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *As long as you are reasonably healthy, and you know how to avoid trouble moist of the time, the good times are never over.*
> 
> The country may be going to Hell in a handbasket, but if your attitude is well attended-to, you can always have a personal good time for as long as you live-or are permitted to live.
> That's why the gods made BMW motorcycles. OK-OK-and windshields, too.


Amen to that. Many times, I find solace in simple things. Yesterday morning, a neighbor friend and I did our bi-weekly trip to the range which is my "golf". Afterwards we had a nice lunch. Heck, I'm still a kid at heart in many ways. The night before we leave for the beach for vacation, I have to sleep in another bedroom to try to get some measure of sleep. I get so charged up for the drive. It's only 440 miles, but I love the drive down.

Simple things. You gotta love 'em.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As long as you are reasonably healthy, and you know how to avoid trouble moist of the time, the good times are _never_ over.
> 
> The country may be going to Hell in a handbasket, but if your attitude is well attended-to, you can always have a personal good time for as long as you live-or are permitted to live.
> That's why the gods made BMW motorcycles. OK-OK-and windshields, too.


No issues or problems within the confines of my box.

It's only when I leave the confines of my box and step outside it, and into the world as we all know it, does it all come rushing at me and make me all the more aware of just how bad (messed up) things really are out there.

I don't feel bad for me or others close to my age. We've already had our share of the good times as we remember them. It's the young kids in this day and age, that I feel bad for. They don't have a clue as to what lies ahead.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I like getting into one of my antique cars of the late 30's and going on a cruise on some of Arizona's scenic highways and think of what life must have been like back then. I'd love to have a motorcycle, but the way some people drive these days I'll stick with four wheels. I attended a truck driving school (Tractor Trailer) for 20 weekends, and the first thing that the instructor asked me before I even turned the key was "Can I ask you something? What the **** do you want to do this for?" After 20 weekends I knew what he meant, if people have no fear of being run over by an 18 wheeler, they certainly aren't afraid of motorcycles let alone see them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I like getting into one of my antique cars of the late 30's and going on a cruise on some of Arizona's scenic highways and think of what life must have been like back then. I'd love to have a motorcycle, but the way some people drive these days I'll stick with four wheels. I attended a truck driving school (Tractor Trailer) for 20 weekends, and the first thing that the instructor asked me before I even turned the key was "Can I ask you something? What the **** do you want to do this for?" After 20 weekends I knew what he meant, if people have no fear of being run over by an 18 wheeler, they certainly aren't afraid of motorcycles let alone see them.


It is indeed, dangerous riding a m/c. You have to be on the look-out at all times when riding. I'm 59 and started riding on the street at age 15.5

By that time, I'd had tons of dirt bike riding and racing experience. I've had some close calls, but have only gone down once while riding on the street. That was way back in 1977. I saw it coming, so I had some advance notice to prepare for it.

Being fully aware of the dangers, I still want to ride. I don't as much as I used to, but when I do, it's a special day.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
We're both the same age! I rode mini bikes when I was a kid and always had dreams of owning either a Knucklehead or Panhead Harley chopper, after hitting a car while on a Bridgestone 125 at age 16 my motorcycle dreams were over. My father started riding at age 56 his first bike was I believe, a Suzuki 1100 and he then bought a Honda Goldwing, and rode up to the day he died, not on a motorcycle. My sister and brother still ride, but not me. I do love motorcycles though, the way they look and sound and their mechanicalness. But my limited experience driving tractor trailers, proved to me that many people are fearless behind the wheel. Especially when they cut you off on the highway, it's not like you can just slam on the brakes to avoid rolling over and flattening them into the pavement, sometimes you wish you could, but usually there's a passenger or kids in the vehicle. Why should they suffer because of the drivers stupidity? Passing on the right of a semi is also a recipe for disaster, you're sitting 8 ft. up and it's 8 ft. across and when they're along side the tractor you don't even know they're there, one strong gust of wind and they're gone.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> We're both the same age! I rode mini bikes when I was a kid and always had dreams of owning either a Knucklehead or Panhead Harley chopper, after hitting a car while on a Bridgestone 125 at age 16 my motorcycle dreams were over. My father started riding at age 56 his first bike was I believe, a Suzuki 1100 and he then bought a Honda Goldwing, and rode up to the day he died, not on a motorcycle. My sister and brother still ride, but not me. I do love motorcycles though, the way they look and sound and their mechanicalness. But my limited experience driving tractor trailers, proved to me that many people are fearless behind the wheel. Especially when they cut you off on the highway, it's not like you can just slam on the brakes to avoid rolling over and flattening them into the pavement, sometimes you wish you could, but usually there's a passenger or kids in the vehicle. Why should they suffer because of the drivers stupidity? Passing on the right of a semi is also a recipe for disaster, you're sitting 8 ft. up and it's 8 ft. across and when they're along side the tractor you don't even know they're there, one strong gust of wind and they're gone.


My father is a retired truck driver. When I was younger, I rode with him many a time and put in a decent amount of miles riding shotgun. And, you're right about people driving like they own the road and don't have a care in the world (my words.....not yours).

*The most dangerous thing a person can do on a daily basis, is get in a vehicle and drive.* They just don't realize how dangerous it is, and the mind-set (or lack of one) that some people have and are also driving.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
"The most dangerous thing a person can do on a daily basis, is get in a vehicle and drive. They just don't realize how dangerous it is, and the mind-set (or lack of one) that some people have and are also driving."

Yeah, and then you have to factor in weather conditions, cell phone use, screaming children, eating and drinking either alcohol or even non alcoholic beverages and texting, and you've got a recipe for disaster. My wife and I wanted to be a husband and wife team, and I had dreams roaring down the highway in a big shiny Peterbilt Conventional, but after 20 weekends at driving school I got it out of my system and have the greatest respect for those who choose such a grueling thankless job, I did enjoy jamming gears, listening to the turbo's whine and booking down the highway in a semi which is one thing, living in it is quite another. Driving a tractor trailer is an extremely demanding job, and as my instructor also used to say "remember, you don't ever want to have an accident in one these things you can kill an awful lot of people".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> "The most dangerous thing a person can do on a daily basis, is get in a vehicle and drive. They just don't realize how dangerous it is, and the mind-set (or lack of one) that some people have and are also driving."
> 
> Yeah, and then you have to factor in weather conditions, cell phone use, screaming children, eating and drinking either alcohol or even non alcoholic beverages and texting, and you've got a recipe for disaster. My wife and I wanted to be a husband and wife team, and I had dreams roaring down the highway in a big shiny Peterbilt Conventional, but after 20 weekends at driving school I got it out of my system and have the greatest respect for those who choose such a grueling thankless job, I did enjoy jamming gears, listening to the turbo's whine and booking down the highway in a semi which is one thing, living in it is quite another. Driving a tractor trailer is an extremely demanding job, and as my instructor also used to say "remember, you don't ever want to have an accident in one these things you can kill an awful lot of people".


Yeah.....I did factor in everything you mentioned......and more. That's what I meant by other people's mindsets. By having spent over 29 yrs. in LE, you can only imagine the kind of people I encountered by making car stops, responding to accident scenes, and a host of other reasons to stop someone in a car, let alone on foot.

The average person really doesn't have a clue as to the type, kind, or sort of people, that we have to share society with. There are truly people out there mixing amongst us, that are sociopaths, psychos, bipolar having a bad day, and a wide variety of other mental-health issues and/or problems. That doesn't even include your average criminal looking to make a score for the day.

If Joe or Jill Average was truly aware of the above, we'd all be carrying on a day to day basis, or leave our homes as little as possible.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
Yes, being in law enforcement is another "thankless job" especially with turnstile justice being meted out by Liberal judges and spineless politicians who's duty it seems is to reward the guilty and punish the innocent. Why in the world do they allow the dregs of society to freely roam the street? Just about every time an individual is arrested for a violent crime, they have a long rap sheet. Yet, they wonder why in the world anyone would want to own or need a gun? I thank God everyday that I live in the free State of Arizona where we still pretty much have our 2nd Amendment rights still intact. But even here we still have to be vigilante to ensure we keep those rights. Or God forbid we become like California, New York, Illinois, etc. places that I will never set foot in. Anyway, thank you for your service in law enforcement, it certainly is not a job that I would want to do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> Yes, being in law enforcement is another "thankless job" especially with turnstile justice being meted out by Liberal judges and spineless politicians who's duty it seems is to reward the guilty and punish the innocent. Why in the world do they allow the dregs of society to freely roam the street? Just about every time an individual is arrested for a violent crime, they have a long rap sheet. Yet, they wonder why in the world anyone would want to own or need a gun? I thank God everyday that I live in the free State of Arizona where we still pretty much have our 2nd Amendment rights still intact. But even here we still have to be vigilante to ensure we keep those rights. Or God forbid we become like California, New York, Illinois, etc. places that I will never set foot in. Anyway, thank you for your service in law enforcement, it certainly is not a job that I would want to do.


Don't get me wrong, but I never thought of my career choice as being thankless. There is a good long list of things that happened during my career, that changed the lives of others for the better. Things that happened that I wouldn't do different for the world. Good things that happened, that didn't come back to me until months later. Things that happened, that I wasn't even aware that anyone cared about.

I knew going in what was waiting for me. That's a choice I made and was okay with. I worked my fair share and then some, of the holidays. I worked when I was sick as a dog because I didn't want someone else to have to cover for me. Worked plenty of O/T that made for 16-20 hr. shifts way back when. Worked in all kinds of bad weather, in conditions what I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. Saw things that I never want to see again.

All of the above and much more not even mentioned, just made my career as real as it could be. It was life in it's most vivid form. I saw the best and the worst of what life had to offer up.

It was a challenging career at times, but never thankless.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

> I don't feel bad for me or others close to my age. We've already had our share of the good times as we remember them. It's the young kids in this day and age, that I feel bad for. They don't have a clue as to what lies ahead.


Paratrooper, you nailed it!

The thought of my beautiful grand-daughter having to grow up with this mess just about tears my heart out!


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I know what it feels like also, getting on the bike clears your head, I like to pack the pistol and the bike for a weekend ride. I have been riding for about 35 years,also rode dirt. and yes I ride with a windshield, most people could not ride the distance I ride in a day without one. glad you had fun!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bobv said:


> I know what it feels like also, getting on the bike clears your head, I like to pack the pistol and the bike for a weekend ride. I have been riding for about 35 years,also rode dirt. and yes I ride with a windshield, most people could not ride the distance I ride in a day without one. glad you had fun!


Way back in 1977, I rode a Kawasaki KZ900 from WA. state to southern CA. and back. No windshield of any kind. I was in my early 20's and didn't know any better at that time. :mrgreen:


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Don't get me wrong, but I never thought of my career choice as being thankless. There is a good long list of things that happened during my career, that changed the lives of others for the better. Things that happened that I wouldn't do different for the world. Good things that happened, that didn't come back to me until months later. Things that happened, that I wasn't even aware that anyone cared about.
> 
> I knew going in what was waiting for me. That's a choice I made and was okay with. I worked my fair share and then some, of the holidays. I worked when I was sick as a dog because I didn't want someone else to have to cover for me. Worked plenty of O/T that made for 16-20 hr. shifts way back when. Worked in all kinds of bad weather, in conditions what I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. Saw things that I never want to see again.
> 
> ...


Once again, I must agree with Paratooper! Not quite as long in LE as him ("only" 20!) to quote --somebody---"It was the best of times. It was the worst of times!" Wouldn't trade that time for anything!

Roy


----------

